# Another Foe



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is another well funded foe of hunters, trappers and anglers. Make sure that you or anyone you know is not giving to Sierra club !

http://www.ussportsmen.org/antis/sierra-club-sets-anti-trapping-policy-2/


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

any way to get these people out to Colorado so I can show them the fires first hand....hopefully no one would trip and fall..........


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for the heads-up Don. Seems to like they've been riding the fence for a while and now they turned to those who they felt were buttering their bread. Its a shame that so many people have tunnel vision and don't see the whole picture. The hunting community needs to stick together because we know the true meaning of conservation.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Time for folks to step up and fight these nimrods !! The feelgood hippie freaks have no idea what's out there beyond their back deck....Mike I'll offer to help ya ! LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes tunnel-vision seems to be a modern disease thats world wide!!!!


----------

